# Left Direct TV have question about 625



## nixie21 (May 19, 2005)

Dtv pissed me off and I dumped them (as of May 31st) ordered dish and am getting the 625. I see a lot of people trash dish here, where are the people who like them? I am used to dtivo, but do not care about the extras, if I can set up "season passes" and have all my shows record when they are on whenever they are on (and not repeats!) then I will be happy. Not to mention that dtivo's box is SO SLOW and mine is only 35 hrs, and the 625 is 100 hrs and I am putting it on 1 tv so I can use the PIP. 

My real question is:

Did I make a mistake or will Dish and the 625 (and 311) be OK!

Thanks!!!!!!!!! :grin:

EDIT:

Reading more I see most of the complaints (problems) were missed recordings, but I would think since the 625 IS NAME BASED that most of these problems would be corrected?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sadly the root cause of tecxh troubles is bad software, and that can and sadly does effect name based recordings.

Recently our 522 name based quit recoding, and we had to delete and change to all time based timers.

Trouble reports appear very variable, I hope you have a minimum of hassles. not everyone is effected.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

625 is faster than tivo. but I believe that tivo is the best DVR out there. Just had 625 for few days, setup the season pass that it seems to be working ok (knock on wood).

It will take a while to get used to the new UI.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Like others have stated on here, it really boils down to a few things: Did you get a good box, how much do you tax (work the hardware), and expectations.

1. did you get a good box? I do not have a 925, i have a 921 and a 510. The 510 i have had for about 18 months and have had almost no problems with it. I think it missed a timer maybe twice in that time. I got one Zero Second Recoding and have had otherwise a flawless box. The 921 is similar, had it since Christmas 2004 and have had only one ZSR and missed maybe 3 or 4 timers. The 625 runs the newest non-Eldon software and its pretty good.

2. How much do you tax the hardware? If you have it constantly recording two shows at the same time and are trying to watch a third, then i believe you will have a lot more problems with your box. If you set it to record a show and watch another sometimes or record two when you are not home. I believe in that case you will have little to no problems. I do not ask my 921 to record two shows and try to watch or delete a third show ever. Maybe that is why i have few problems with my dvr's compared to others.

3. Expectations. If you get this 625 and expect it to perform 100% and never have any audio/video sync glitches, then you will likely be quite upset with it and be cursing the box like others on here do. If you get the box (like i did) and expect that it IS a computer and will occasionally have small issues (may require a reboot now and then). then you will probably love the 625 and get a 942 when you decide to go HD.


Just my view,

Jon


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I suggest you put the box on a UPS, hopefully that will minimize glitches, espically those power line induced


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Don't take down your Directv Dish, don't leave on bad terms with Directv, don't sign a long term contract with DISH Notwerk.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

boba said:


> Don't take down your Directv Dish, don't leave on bad terms with Directv, don't sign a long term contract with DISH Network.


what is dish notwork ???


----------



## nixie21 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's....

Direct tv called me back and offered me a 2nd dtivo box with shipping and installation for FREE so I accepted and am now staying with them, also the new 6.2 software really made a difference so I am again a happy dtivo customer.....

Thanks again!


----------



## goodguy (May 31, 2005)

nixie21 said:


> Dtv pissed me off and I dumped them (as of May 31st) ordered dish and am getting the 625. I see a lot of people trash dish here, where are the people who like them? I am used to dtivo, but do not care about the extras, if I can set up "season passes" and have all my shows record when they are on whenever they are on (and not repeats!) then I will be happy. Not to mention that dtivo's box is SO SLOW and mine is only 35 hrs, and the 625 is 100 hrs and I am putting it on 1 tv so I can use the PIP.
> 
> My real question is:
> 
> ...


Please my post concerning the difference between Dishnetwork and DTV.


----------

